# Alleged AFOX GT 1030 False?



## empalme8 (Dec 1, 2019)

I bought a used gt 1030 2 gb gddr5 a few days ago, from the AFOX assembler ... my surprise was to install it with the latest drivers and open GPU-Z ...






They really scammed me and has this plate changed bios? I need help, I have already asked for my money back.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yup you got scammed.

Let us know when you have money back.


----------



## empalme8 (Dec 3, 2019)

The refund has already been made. What worries me now is that the afox website does not include the assembly of these cards ... and I see many more in the market selling, even in prestigious stores. Will they all be fake?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 3, 2019)

It is plausible, id report it to nvidia


----------



## Naki (Dec 5, 2019)

Hmm, these guys appear to be a company established 2008, yet somehow no Wikipedia article exists on them?  
Maybe somebody can write one.  Actually, I did not check Chinese Wikipedia, maybe there is info in there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Naki said:


> Hmm, these guys appear to be a company established 2008, yet somehow no Wikipedia article exists on them?
> Maybe somebody can write one.  Actually, I did not check Chinese Wikipedia, maybe there is info in there.



They aint an AIC Partner



			AIC Support List|NVIDIA


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 5, 2019)

I don't know WTF "AFOX assembler" is but the company's official website does not list a GT 1030: http://www.afox-corp.com/en/pros.asp?Id=47


----------



## Naki (Dec 5, 2019)

Yep, but is does list quite a few other Nvidia models, though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Naki said:


> Yep, but is does list quite a few other Nvidia models, though.



There are plenty of fake cards that are non named too


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 5, 2019)

Naki said:


> Yep, but is does list quite a few other Nvidia models, though.



That's my point - the company appears legit but they don't make GT 1030 cards, therefore the card OP has is a very obvious fake. If s/he had done a minimum of research before putting up money for said card, s/he would've known this.


----------

